# maritime and shiplovers' events 2009



## piosta (Jun 18, 2008)

what maritime / ship related events of interest to shiplover and shipspotter are scheduled for 2009 ?...

question would be the same as in the older letter shown below...

of course - one important event will be Shipspotting.com Summit...

some more events for 2009 are shown here:
http://ships.greenet.pl/_events/

but what would you add and recommend?...

what else?...

when and where are...
- any big ship modelling contests?...
- maritime conferences and trade shows?...
- significant ships visits?...
- shiplovers / collectors fairs?...
- port and waterfront festivals?...
- "open days" at maritime companies (eg. port terminals, shipyards) and onboard ships?...
- tug parades or races?...

etc., etc. 


- - - - -


I am compiling a calendar of maritime events for Polish maritime magazine

please, be so kind as to report any forthcoming event anywhere in the world HERE, in this thread

wherever possible, provide details or address of the Web page with detailed information...


please, find out (below), what types of events are most suitable for this list...


I am looking for help in compiling a calendar of events in 2008 for one maritime and shiplovers' magazine, but posting events here, in this thread, will be beneficial to everyone...


further below I am posting the first batch of events listing I compiled [ for 2008 - this is an old letter quoted ]...
sorry it is in Polish, but I have no time now to translate it...
however it is partly intuitive and some information are "universal" (such as dates) and some names of events are quoted in original language (usually English), so my listing may still be of some use also for non-Polish speakers...
after all, most events have website addresses attached, so you can always check out for information in English for yourself...


although considerable number of items has already been found, I am still looking for local, both smaller and bigger events, such as:
- port, waterfront and maritime festivals (I am interested only in maritime matters, maritime heritage and present maritime industry promotion and ship related events, not "any event" that takes place in the waterfront (eg. music festivals, shanty festivals are not in my area of interest either).
- ship, port, terminal and shipyard "open days"
- modern and historic ship gatherings and parades (all that floats EXCEPT - small yachts and oldtimers) - I am interested in shows, parades, gatherings, open days of: merchant ships, naval vessels, tugs (both vintage and modern), tug races, tug ballets, tall ships events (I am not interested in SMALL sailing vessels gatherings)
- shiplovers' and shipspotters meetings
- maritime and ship related hobby markets and exchanges
- ship model exhibitions and competitions
- any events (such as "herring days", etc.) with possibility for general public to board commercial or naval vessels (short leisure trips on fishing vessels or tugs, merchant ship open days, etc.) or to see ships from a very short distance (shipyard and port open days, etc.)




FEBRUARY

Morski festiwal w jednym z największych polskich miast
23.02.2008 - Chicago History Museum, Chicago, USA
Szósta edycja festynu i pikniku naukowego dla wszystkich miłośników statków i spraw morskich. Jest to podobno najbardziej urozmaicona tematycznie tego typu impreza nad Wielkimi Jeziorami Amerykańskimi. Organizowana jest wspólnie przez Chicago Maritime Society, Chicago History Museum i gazetę "Common Times".
info: www.chicagomaritimefestival.org/2008/

Serwisowce
26-27.02.2008 - Londyn, Wielka Brytania
OSJ Annual Conference - konferencja dotycząca jednostek pomocniczych w branży offshore, organizowana przez wydawcę magazynu "Offshore Support Journal".
info: www.osjonline.com/conference

Zielone porty
27-29.02.2008 - Amsterdam, Holandia
GreenPort / EcoPorts 2008. Konferencja dotycząca ochrony środowiska w portach.
info: www.green-port.net



MARCH

Kontenery w Gdańsku
5-6.03.2008 - Polska Filharmonia Bałtycka, Gdańsk
Baltic Container Conference 2008. Druga już edycja międzynarodowej konferencji, na której mają być poruszane takie tematy, jak: imponujące projekty, inwestycje i wydarzenia w regionie Morza Bałtyckiego (podsumowanie roku 2007), statki oceaniczne na Bałtyku (przesadna wizja, czy praktyczne rozwiązanie problemu kongestii w portach Morza Północnego).
info: www.actiaconferences.com

Ghost ships - Statki-duchy
7-8.03.2008 - Milwaukee, WI, USA
Dziewiąta edycja "The Ghost Ships Festival" - okazji dla szerszej publiczności do zapoznania się z historią licznych wraków statków spoczywających na dnie Wielkich Jezior Amerykańskich. Opowiadają o nich naukowcy, historycy, zaawansowani shiploverzy, eksploratorzy i nurkowie oraz autorzy filmów i książek o "statkach-duchach". Seminaria, warstzaty i pokazy obejmują nie tylko tematykę samych wraków, ale i szerzej rozumianych spraw morskich - tych współczesnych i morskiej historii.
info: www.ghost-ships.org

Nauka o morzu
11-13.03.2008 - ExCeL, Docklands, Londyn, Wielka Brytania
Oceanology International 2008 Conference 
info: http://www.imarest.org/events/oceanology/ 

Cała naprzód!
12-13.03.2008 - Park Plaza Riverbank Hotel, 18 Albert Embankment, Londyn, Wielka Brytania
Marine Propulsion Conference, organizowana tym razem z pomocą Rolls-Royce'a, to konferencja dla wszystkich zainteresowanych silnikami, turbinami i prądnicami okrętowymi oraz automatyką i innymi systemami siłownianymi - eksploatatorów (armatorów), producentów napędów i układów napędowych oraz wyposażenia siłowni okrętowych, instytucji klasyfikacyjnych, okrętowych politechnik, etc. W tym roku tematyka konferencji skupi się m.in. na takich zagadnieniach, jak oszczędność paliwa, godzenie ograniczeń narzucanych przez przepisy ograniczające emisję szkodliwych substancji w spalinach z dobrymi osiągami silników, etc.
info: http://www.rivieramm.com/pages_index_english/mp_con_home.php 

Superjachty z Miami
12-13.03.2008 - Miami Beach Convention Center, Florida, USA
Sympozjum połączone z małą wystawą. Wszystko o super- i megajachtach.
info: www.superyachtmiami.com 

Pasażerowie na wodzie i w powietrzu
13-14.03.2008 - Kołobrzeg-Dźwirzyno
II konferencja "Transport morski i lotniczy w obsłudze ruchu pasażerskiego" odbędzie się pod hasłem "Implikacje dla regionów". Organizatorzy konferencji (przede wszystkim Wydział Zarządzania i Ekonomiki Usług Uniwersytetu Szczecińskiego) planują podczas spotkania naukowców, praktyków gospodarczych oraz przedstawicieli samorządów regionalnych zwrócić uwagę na rolę portów oraz przewoźników morskich i lotniczych w obsłudze międzynarodowych potoków pasażerskich, ich wzajemne relacje jak również wskazać wpływ jaki wywierają one na gospodarkę regionów, w tym szczególnie regionów nadmorskich.
info: www.zegluga.wzieu.pl

Titanic Made in Belfast Festival
22-29.03.2008 - Belfast, Irlandia Północna
Festiwal na cześć transatlantyka Titanic i stoczniowych tradycji Belfastu. Bogaty program imprez.
http://www.belfastcity.gov.uk/titanicfestival/index.asp



APRIL

Technika wojenno-morska w Hamburgu
1-3.04.2008 - CCH, Hamburg, Niemcy
O najnowszych trendach w projektowaniu, budowie i wyposażeniu okrętów wojennych i uzbrojenia morskiego dyskutowac będą specjaliści, a konferencji towarzyszyć będzie wystawa w ramach 9th International Naval Engineering Conference and Exhibition.
info: http://www.imarest.org/events/INEC2008/

Statki i ryby
3-5.04.2008 - SECC, Glasgow, Wielka Brytania
Targi Fishing 2008 - jedna z największych w świecie wystaw poświęconych statkom rybackim i technikom połowów.
info: www.fishingexpo.co.uk

SASMEX 2007
16-17.04.2008 - Hilton Brighton Metropole Hotel, Brighton, Wielka Brytania
Cykl seminariów oraz targi i wystawa poświęcone bezpieczeństwu na morzu, ochronie obiektów portowych i statków, wyposażeniu ratunkowemu i ratowniczemu oraz ewakuacyjnemu, przeciw-pożarowemu i nawigacyjnemu oraz komunikacyjnemu, szkoleniom morskim, etc.
info: www.lrfairplayevents.com oraz www.sasmex.com

O promach na promie
16-18.04.2008 - na pokładzie promu Color Magic, na trasie Oslo-Kilonia-Oslo
Ferry Shipping Conference. Konferencja i wystawa organizowana przez znane wydawnictwo Shippax, specjalizujące się w żegludze pasażerskiej, wycieczkowej, promowej i ro-ro; konferencja, mała wystawa i uroczyste ogłoszenie nagród Shippax’a na nowym super-promie Color Line - Color Magic. Wśród sponsorów i wystawców jest Unity Line ze Szczecina.
info: www.shippax.se (http://www.shippax.se/page/page.asp?id=58)

Zlot shiploverów 
19-20.04.2008 - Rotterdam, Holandia
Pierwszy zlot największej w świecie fotograficzno-shiploverskiej społeczności internetowej Shipspotting.com. W programie m.in. obrady lub prelekcje i "slajdowiska" w salach konferencyjnych Delta Hotel (z widokiem na ruch statków - a jakże..) oraz wielogodzinna wycieczka po porcie Rotterdam na specjalnie wynajętym na wyłączność grupy z Shipspotting.com statku białej floty.
info: forum "Shipspotters" na www.shipspotting.com

Holowniki - sprawa narodowa
30.04-4.05.2008 - Zwartsluis, Holandia
Nationale Sleepbootdagen Zwartsluis 2008 to zlot holowników (głównie jednostek zabytkowych, ale nie tylko) oraz ich miłośników. We Vianen można spodziewac się tego roku ponad 200 holowników - w tym najstarszych z końca XIX wieku! 
info: www.sleepbootdagen.nl



MAY

Parostatkiem na majówkę
1.05.2008, godz.: 10:00-14:00 - Drezno (start z nabrzeża Dresden Terrassenufer), Niemcy
Wielką atrakcją dla miłośników żeglugi i statków śródlądowychnich są parady dziewięciu zabytkowych parowych bocznokołowców pracujących na Łabie, liczących sobie od 79 do 129 pracowitych lat! Można obserwować paradę z brzegu rzeki lub wsiąść na malowniczy parostatek i odbyć wycieczkę (za 25 euro) z Drezna w kierunku Pillnitz i z powrotem. 
info: www.saechsische-dampfschiffahrt.de

OTC 2007
5-8.05.2008 - Reliant Center, Houston, USA
Targi i konferencja technologii offshore. 
info: www.otcnet.org/2008/

Największy klub shiploverów
9-11.05.2008 - Cliff Hotel, Harwich, Wielka Brytania
Największe w świecie stowarzyszenie miłośników statków - World Ship Society - i okrętów zaprasza swoich członków na 61. już doroczne walne zgromadzenie.

Portowe urodziny | nasza rekomendacja *****
9-12.05.2008 - Hamburg, Niemcy
Znakomity, prawdziwie morski festiwal - tak powinny wyglądać "Dni Morza". Parady jednostek pływających i możliwość ich zwiedzania, pokazy ratownictwa morskiego, jarmark morski, etc. (w urodzinach portu uczestniczy zwykle ponad 300 jednostek pływających różnego rodzaju i wielkości, ok. 35 samolotów i śmigłowców oraz ponad 500 wystawców). Największą atrakcją jest chyba balet holowników (Schlepperballett), w którym współczesne, na co dzień pracujące w porcie, mocarne holowniki "tańczą" przy dźwiękach muzyki klasycznej.
info: www.hafengeburtstag.de

W obłoczkach pary
16-18.05.2008 - Dordrecht, Holandia
Holenderskie miasteczko Dordrecht staje się często mekką miłośników statków. To tutaj, podczas morskiego festiwalu Vaart in Doordt, 16 czerwca minionego roku, ustanowiono światowy rekord liczby zgromadzonych w jednym miejscu holowników, zapisany w Księdze Rekordów Guinness'a. W widowiskowej paradzie wzięło udział aż 148 holowników i pchaczy - od najnowocześniejszych portowych i eskortowych po weteranów mórz i rzek, w tym jednostki z napędem parowym, od najmniejszych holowniczków śródlądowych długości kilku metrów po pełnomorskie. Największym statkiem, który przyczynił się do ustanowienia rekordu był pełnomorski Waker - holownik ratowniczy i przeciwrozlewowy używany przez holenderską Staż Wybrzeża. Rekord ustanowiono przy okazji zlotu holowników i pchaczy zorganizowanego przez stowarzyszenie entuzjastów żeglugi śródlądowej De Binnenvaart.
Największy w Europie zlot entuzjastów wszelkich pojazdów o napędzie parowym - "Dordt in Stoom" - odbędzie się już po raz 13. w holdenderskim Dordrecht w dniach 17 i 18 maja. Organizatorzy spodziewają się 250 000 gości i uczestników. Wstęp na imprezę "Dordt in Steam" jest wolny. Nabywając całodzienne bilety będzie można korzystać z przejażdżek historycznymi środkami transportu ("Steam circuit Dordt" - "Stoomrondje Dordt"), a także wejść na wystawę modeli o napędzie parowym.
W przeddzień "zlotu w obłoczkach pary", w piątkowy wieczór, 16 maja, na rzece odbędzie się wielka parada jednostek pływających. Będzie można ją oglądać od Groothoofd do Merwekade w godzinach 20:00-21:30.
info: www.dordtinstoom.nl

Koła na wodzie
20-22.05.2008 - Svenska Massan, Geteborg, Szwecja
RORO Exhibition - największa i najważniejsza impreza targowa, połączona z konferencją, poświęcona żegludze ro-ro i promowej oraz technologii przeładunku poziomego (ładunków tocznych). Wśród wystawców i uczestników spotkamy m.in. armatorów wspomnianych typów statków, stocznie, producentów wyposażenia okrętowego i portowego, a także spedytorów, przewoźników lądowych i operatorów portów i terminali. Historia targów ma początki w Szwecji i wystawa często wraca do Geteborga, ale organizowana jest czasem i w innych portach będących silnymi centrami przeładunków ro-ro - np. w Lubece i Gandawie. 
info: roroex.com

Otwarta kolebka holowników
24.05.2008, godz.: 09:00-17:00, Lingehaven - Gorinchem, Holandia
Open Havendag - dzień otwarty portu Gorinchem (miasto to jest siedzibą koncernu stoczniowego i znanego budowniczego holowników - Damen) - festiwal dla uczczenia spuścizny morskiej i technicznych zabytków Gorinchem; jarmark, koncerty, pokazy sportów wodnych, zlot i pokazy historycznych i współczesnych jednostek pływających; w "dniu otwartym" Gorinchem kursować będzie autobus wodny na trasie Dordrecht-Sliedrecht-Gorinchem.
info: www.gorinchem.nl oraz http://www.veerdienstgorinchem.nl/openhavendaggorinchem.htm

Week van de Zee 2008
24-31.05.2008 - Leiden, Holandia
"Tydzień morza" - imprezy sportowe i rekreacyjne oraz artystyczne, głównie na lub w pobliżu plaży, m.in.: pokazy ratownictwa morskiego.
info: www.weekvandezee.nl

Nationale Reddingbootdag
26.04.2008, godz.: 10:00-16:00 - stacje KNRM i niektóre porty w całej Holandii
Święto holenderskiej, ochotniczej organizacji ratownictwa morskiego KNRM z dniem otwartym, możliwością oglądania od środka zarówno zabytkowych, jak i współczesnych, najnowocześniejszych statków ratowniczych (w oparciu o doświadczenia KNRM powstał projekt serii polskich szybkich hybrydowych jednostek ratowniczych, przekazanych do eksploatacji w ostatnich latach i używanych obecnie przez polską służbę SAR). 
info: www.knrm.nl

V Bałtycki Festiwal Nauki
29.05-01.06.2008 - uczelnie Trójmiasta, Skwer Kościuszki w Gdyni i inne miejsca
W ramach festiwalu nauki znaleźć można liczne atrakcje związane z morzem. Podczas poprzednich jego edycji zdarzały się np. okazje do zwiedzania jednostek pływających, np. przy nabrzeżu Pomorskim (przy Skwerze Kościuszki) w Gdyni udostępnione były do zwiedzania statek szkolny Horyzont II Akademii Morskiej w Gdyni, żaglowo-motorowy statek naukowo-badawczy Oceania oraz statek pożarniczy Zarządu Morskiego Portu Gdynia. Również w Gdyni, na Skwerze Kościuszki, ustawiony był namiot ze stoiskami różnych ośrodków naukowo-badawczych i uczelni, na których można było uczestniczyć w obserwacjach i doświadczeniach naukowych (m.in. z zakresu biologii morza), czy zapoznać się z ofertą dydaktyczną Akademii Morskiej. Na Politechnice Gdańskiej można było uczestniczyć w pokazach badań właściwości hydrodynamicznych obiektów pływających na basenie modelowym. 
Pełny program tegorocznego festiwalu nie jest jeszcze znany, ale już teraz zachęcamy do przestudiowania ciągle wydłużającej się listy imprez i otwartych wykładów na witrynie www.festiwal.gda.pl 

Oostende voor Anker
22-25.05.2008 - Ostenda, Belgia
Zlot oldtimerów, replik oraz małych i średnich żaglowców - festyn i wiele innych atrakcji. 
info: www.oostendevooranker.be

POLARSTERN "open ship" day - Gościnna Gwiazda Polarna
25.05.2008 - Lloyd-Werft Bremerhaven, Bremerhaven, Niemcy 
Dzień otwarty na niemieckim lodołamaczu naukowo-badawczym zorganizowany przez jego armatora - Alfred-Wegener Institut für Polarund Meeresforschung.

Dni Morza po estońsku
maj - Tallin, Estonia
Tallinn Sea Days organizowane przez Estonian Maritime Museum w "Museum Port" Tallina.
info: www.meremuuseum.ee


----------

